# Rosie's Weight Loss, Week 6



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't post week 5's weight loss last week, b/c Rosie gained 1/2 pound...  Some cyber friends on another pet site were concerned that Rosie was losing weight too fast, so I *slightly* upped her food - MISTAKE!! This week, however, she's back on track, and she lost another 1.2 pounds!!  In all, she's lost 5.4 pounds in the 6 weeks we've had her - yay!! Rosie now weighs 22.8 pounds. Her goal weight is 14-15 pounds. She's cocker mixed with toy poodle, so she shouldn't be such a big girl! 

In a picture, you can't really tell that she's lost the weight yet, especially since she's black. When it's more noticeable, I'll post a new picture. We can tell that she's lost weight in person  .

No-salt Green beans, fresh bits of apple, and fresh baby carrots are her current favorite snacks - foods she would never have even dreamed of eating when she lived with my MIL - lol!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad she is doing well, 
It is alot of weight to lose in a short period of time, but hey if she is doing good and eating healthy that is all that matters.
Can't wait to see the before and after shots!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news well done to both of you ... she'll thank you in the end x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, well done - I'd been wondering how it was going. We're over here trying to increase our Rosie's weight by finding a food that won't upset her tummy) and you're over there trying to decrease your Rosie's weight! If only we could even out the difference.

To tell the truth, our Rosie is gaining weight despite her poorly tummy, so we're not too worried. It looks like losing the weight is a much more difficult porcess (but, don't we all know that?!!)

Good luck, it's very impressive and I really can't wait to see Before and After shots, like a WeightWatchers advert!

Louise


----------

